# Nakheel customer Services



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know a number for Nakheel customer services please

thanks

Rosco


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

rosco said:


> Does anyone know a number for Nakheel customer services please
> 
> thanks
> 
> Rosco


Nakheel Contact NAM Call Centre 800-6267
you may click the scales at the top


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

EMAAR - you will need that one day...

800- EMAAR

scales for me as well.

Cheers,


----------

